# Favorite Generation



## Big Mom (Aug 7, 2012)

What is your favorite generation of the pokemon games?


I love Generation II the best. The sprites, being a direct sequel to the previous generation games, as well as the legendaries. And the fact that you could travel back to Kanto and catch all the pokemon there. AWESOME!

My ratings:

Generation III: 10.5/10

Generation II: 10/10

Generation I: 9/10

Generation V: 7/10

Generation IV: 3/10


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 7, 2012)

All 5 are equals for me basically. Generation 5 is probably like 0.01% better for me because it's still new.


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 7, 2012)

All are good but I give the edge to Gen V. BW2 will be godly based on what I've seen

*Generation IV: 3/10*

Lol


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 7, 2012)

I hated Generation IV. Too many legendaries that had no effect on the plot at all (which I have an issue with in Generation V as well), on top of just too over the top ideas (Pokemon controlling dreams, creating the universe, etc.)


Also, upon looking back, I actually am switching my vote to Generation III. Pokemon Colosseum and XD were awesome, and adding in the combatability pushes III over II.


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 7, 2012)

Eh, the musketeers might have some role in BW2's plot atleast


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 8, 2012)

I may be biased since Gen 5 is the first that I played seriously (I didn't play pokemon as a kid, only watched the show) but I really enjoyed it


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 8, 2012)

Check out Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 8, 2012)

Do I have to choose? I love all of 'em. 

And every Generation has something special to me though:
- Gen I is the original Generation so somehow I just _have_ to like it
- Gen II is great because Silver was my first game
- Gen III had some awesome Pok?mon
- Gen IV somehow had a big impact on me with Arceus and all
- Gen V probably has the best soundtrack out of all Generations


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 8, 2012)

My absolute favorite generation: Generation I. They gave me Charizard, Taurus, Gyarados, Dragonite, Mewtwo and Jolteon. Whenever I could get my hands on a Pokemon game (which sadly, is never, these days), I start looking for the G-I Pokes. And well, Kanto region.

Generation II was good too. I still preferred G-I over most of them, but Tyranitar, Raikou, Entei, Suicune and Lugia was welcome additions. And well, both Johto and Kanto regions.

Generation III, I tried, but never really got into them.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 9, 2012)

1. Generation II
2. Generation I
3. Generation V
4. Generation III / IV

Never finished Ruby, so it may be better than IV.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 9, 2012)

Generation III is awesome!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2012)

Generation I. And no, it's not nostalgia. I love them all, I just love the first the most.


----------



## Island (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm always a sucker for Gen I Pok?mon, and Gen III comes in a close second. I'm actually not a fan of Gen II since I don't like many of the designs. Meanwhile, Gen IV is my least favorite, and thus far, Gen V has been an improvement over its predecessor.

I heart the weather trio and most Gen III designs. I think they are a nice combination of the simplistic look that Gen I had and the more modern look that IV and V had.

I secretly like Colosseum and XD too, and I put hundreds of hours into Gen III.

But I still can't get over the awesomeness and simplicity that was Pok?mon Red.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Aug 11, 2012)

Gen 2, no doubt. It was the most innovative pokemon game, taking the already excellent first gen games and improving on them in almost every imagineable way. Greatly superior graphics, an improvement to the type system, an improvement to the battle system, lots of unique new moves, the best designed generation of pokemon, the awesome steel type, 2 regions to explore, a day and night cycle, the chance to battle RED, and I could go on. On top of that, it was my first, and it will always hold a place in my heart.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 11, 2012)

I still love the feeling of when I played Sapphire for the first time. Catching the Regis was an awesome experience. And Pokemon XD is one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## Samehada (Aug 13, 2012)

Gen II - A complete improvement. The legendary's role were fascinating and unique in both design, power, and catch-ability. The ability to travel between two different regions still makes this game incredibly unique. Feraligator, Typhlosion, Crobat, Raikou, Tyranitar, and Ho-Oh were my favorites.

Gen I -  The original. Had the unique design and focus that created the franchise. For it's time, it was legendary in gaming. Redefined a lot in the gaming world.

Gen V - This generation had its downs on some designs but, its innovative improvements from all the previous generations easily make up for it. In terms of gameplay, it has been the best pokemon game. Not only was the gameplay excellent, but the main story was refreshing as the villian was not completely "bad" and had some truth to him.

Gen III - The pokemon were just too different for me, in the past and now. When you compare this generation to any others, you can tell they had a completely different style and just felt off for me. Not to mention the game itself was just a little too different for my tastes. 

Gen IV - Well, simply, boring. The pokemon were just "ok," as the legendarys were overwhelming and pointless. Each legendary pokemon had some uber power whether with human concious, space, time, or even creation. The connections were just a little to extreme for my tastes. The gameplay was just boring as well, the only good was the new look the game presented.


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2012)

Gen V is pretty awesome. If only because of all of the much needed upgrading of Pokemon (DW abilities, Signature moves, Sturdy). So much better.

But gen 1 was best for nostalgiac reasons.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 31, 2012)

I liked the Fourth Generation the best. To me it felt like it had the biggest improvements in both gameplay and Pokemon design.

My least favorite was the Second Generation mainly because it's only purpose was to fix what the First Generation messed up on. Not to mention that half of the Pokemon of the Second Generation were originally meant for the First.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 1, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I hated Generation IV. Too many legendaries that had no effect on the plot at all (which I have an issue with in Generation V as well), on top of just too over the top ideas (Pokemon controlling dreams, creating the universe, etc.)
> 
> 
> Also, upon looking back, I actually am switching my vote to Generation III. Pokemon Colosseum and XD were awesome, and adding in the combatability pushes III over II.



well if you're going to go after over the top ideas, how about starting with your fav gen 3's team of baddies who put in place a plan to rid the world of either water or land because it would make people happier apparently.


----------



## Dragash1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gen 3 & 4 tie
Gen 1 &  2 tie
Gen 5 lowest


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Sep 7, 2012)

All 5 Gen's are equally good, though for me Gen 3 tops them all by a little because the first Pokemon game i played was Pokemon Sapphire so i kinda grew to it. :3


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 7, 2012)

Gen 2 for me.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 26, 2012)

Generation I followed by Generation II.


----------



## lacey (Sep 26, 2012)

It's a really tough call between Gen1 and Gen2, but I went with Gen2. That was my official stepping stone into the Pokemon games, and I'm very fond of the Pokemon from that generation. Gen1 is the same story.

Gen3 I'm okay with. There are some designs I'm not terribly fond of, but in comparison to 4 and 5, there are still plenty of good ones there.

Gen4 was when I really started to dislike the designs overall. There were still a few Pokemon that I liked, but for me, it really started to go downhill from there.

Gen5 can go die in a fire. There's only maybe...4 or 5 Pokemon from that generation that have gotten even a little of my attention.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Sep 27, 2012)

Gen 1,2, and 3 are my favorites.


----------



## Asura 大神 (Oct 6, 2012)

Gen 1 is my favorite followed closely by Gen 2.  So many classics.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 6, 2012)

Generation I, III, and IV.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll just go with Gen IV because Sinnoh needs more love.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2012)

Why do I have to choose one.

I love generation I, III and V.


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 6, 2012)

I love them all but Generation III is probably my favourite


----------



## Reila (Oct 9, 2012)

I love all of them.

But Generation 5/4/3 are the bests.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 10, 2012)

Liked them all, but for me it's a tie between 3 & 5 for me. Sexy music, both introduced staple gameplay mechanics (III introduced abilities, V introduced a CRAP ton of things).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2012)

Generation 2>Generation 4>Generation 1>Generation 3>Generation 5


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 10, 2012)

the one with gold


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 10, 2012)

Generation 3 was the best IMO. I loved the legendary Pokemon.


----------



## Weather (Oct 10, 2012)

Gen 4>Gen 3=Gen 5>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gen 1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gen 2 (Except Tyranitar, Umbreon and Espeon, everything else goes to shit tier)

And yes I've played Pokemon since Gen 1.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2012)

Generation V.. fuck anyone that might get irked by this answer..


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 11, 2012)

Generation II games are the only games in the series where I actually felt were just on another level in comparison to the last game. If I were to grade them, it'd be like this, in this order.

S Gen II
S Gen I
A Gen III
A Gen IV
F Gen V

At least Gen V has Lilligant.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 11, 2012)

Weather said:


> Gen 4>Gen 3=Gen 5>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gen 1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gen 2 (Except Tyranitar, Umbreon and Espeon, everything else goes to shit tier)
> 
> And yes I've played Pokemon since Gen 1.



I can agree with this 97%, though I will say I like the 5th generation slightly over the 3rd.

Generation 2 was honestly the worse Pokemon generation, it literally existed for the sole purpose of fixing everything generation 1 fucked up on, not to mention around half of those Pokemon were already made BEFORE the first release of Pokemon Red and Green.

Edit: It seems I made a post very similar to this earlier....well at least you can't call me inconsistent.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 11, 2012)

Generation 2 for sure.


----------



## Kumashi (Oct 27, 2012)

First Generation, I'm such a nostalgiafag.


----------



## Ari (Oct 30, 2012)

second gen


----------



## Solar (Nov 2, 2012)

Gen IV. I loved the design of the region and the Pokemon in it. The Battle Frontier was fun and if felt like there were a lot of things to do after the League.

Least favorite is Gen III. I didn't like it. The only reason Gen I isn't in last place is because of nostalgia to be honest.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 3, 2012)

I will cry manly tears when they remake Gen III


----------



## Funta (Nov 5, 2012)

Generation II (2) easily. Next would be 1 and 3. The rest suck. lol


----------



## Roads Untraveled (Nov 6, 2012)

i suppose the original pokemons, so first generation
but im also okay with the 2nd and third generation i guess​


----------



## Slam Demon (Dec 1, 2012)

Only played gens I to III

In order of preference:

Gen II
Gen I
Gen III


----------



## Lord of Rage (Dec 1, 2012)

I found gen 3 to be the most entertaining. It had the best story, IMO, and the gameplay is always pretty solid when it comes to Pokemon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2012)

II
V
I
IV
III

Two was pure bliss. Five is really fun, nice and fast. One is still very fun to play and nicely broken. IV was horribly slow. III was ass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2012)

Some people...actually liked gen 3 more then others!? The fuck?


----------



## mhasemore (Dec 1, 2012)

Gen III because it generally had my favourite pokemon. All three starters were solid, but Gens IV and V kinda milked the fire/fighting combo too much. Kyogre was my favourite pokemon. Gen IV had the best gameplay in my opinion, but Gen I had the classics. Gen V is the worst I think.


----------



## AngryBadger (Dec 1, 2012)

mhasemore said:


> Gen III because it generally had my favourite pokemon. All three starters were solid, but Gens IV and V kinda milked the fire/fighting combo too much. Kyogre was my favourite pokemon. Gen IV had the best gameplay in my opinion, but Gen I had the classics. *Gen V is the worst I think.*



That's rich


----------



## mhasemore (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, if you want elaboration...
The pokemon designs are by far the worst. I mean, come on. A bunch of gears? An ice cream? A candelabra? 
And the gameplay isn't as good as heargold and soulsilver were. It came close, but it wasn't as easy to use and useful, without that A touch and instant saving.
The only actually useful starter is the grass one. Fire is too slow, too much hp and not much defense. Water is also too slow and doesn't have a lot of attack or special attack, just too much of both.
While some designs are admirable, this gen shows they are running out of ideas.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 1, 2012)

Generation II. I wish more games in the franchise were like that one. 8 badges just seems so short after beating that one...


----------



## Weather (Dec 1, 2012)

> The pokemon designs are by far the worst. I mean, come on. A bunch of gears? An ice cream? A candelabra?



A pokeball turned upside down with eyes? A pile of living shit? A pair of magnets and an eye? A bunch of vines with eyes and SHOES? A mere bird? a fucking rat? see where I'm going?

It's been like that since waaaay in Gen 1. 

Heck the sheer creativity in the concept of Volcarona (and Atlas Moth plus the concept of the SUN) alone triumphs almost if not all of Gen 1 has to offer.



> While some designs are admirable, this gen shows they are running out of ideas.



That's a laugh.


BTW I take it back, Gen 1 is my worse Gen.

At least Gen II sacrificed itself to clean up the sheer shit of mess that Gen 1 was.


----------



## mhasemore (Dec 1, 2012)

Weather said:


> A pokeball turned upside down with eyes? A pile of living shit? A pair of magnets and an eye? A bunch of vines with eyes and SHOES? A mere bird? a fucking rat? see where I'm going?
> 
> It's been like that since waaaay in Gen 1.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Gen I does bear a certain resemblance to Gen V in some ways.
Maybe I'm just pissed that one of the starters is a _pig_. And getting a good team comes way too late in the game; Volcarona is admittedly great but evolves way too late to be used in the game, only competitively.
But for Gen I, Charizard saves it the same way Volcarona does for Gen V for me.


----------



## Weather (Dec 1, 2012)

> But for Gen I, Charizard saves it the same way Volcarona does for Gen V for me.



Not really, Charizard while has a moderately cool design, fails in creativity compared to Volca.

Lapras did that job better for me (Loch-ness monster-based Pokemon? No wonder Lapras is my favorite Water-type AND Gen I pokemon too)


----------



## Bioness (Dec 1, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Generation II. I wish more games in the franchise were like that one. 8 badges just seems so short after beating that one...



Umm you do know that the more recent games have more stuff in between badges and after the elite four. Besides with Gold and Silver once you hit Kanto you can get the other 8 badges in almost any order AND within 1/4 of the time it took to get the first 8.



Weather said:


> Not really, Charizard while has a moderately cool design, fails in creativity compared to Volca.
> 
> Lapras did that job better for me (Loch-ness monster-based Pokemon? No wonder Lapras is my favorite Water-type AND Gen I pokemon too)



Lapras is one of my favorite Pokemon as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2012)

The problem with the argument that "Gen I had these designs" is that well..it is the original game. And for the newest games to resemble the first game in design concept is not good.


 In terms of starters Gen IV definitely had the best variation. I had the just plain coolest and Gen II's and V's were the worst starters.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2012)

Weather said:


> Not really, Charizard while has a moderately cool design, fails in creativity compared to Volca.
> 
> Lapras did that job better for me (Loch-ness monster-based Pokemon? No wonder Lapras is my favorite Water-type AND Gen I pokemon too)




What is this Volca?


----------



## mhasemore (Dec 2, 2012)

That.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 2, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> The problem with the argument that "Gen I had these designs" is that well..it is the original game. And for the newest games to resemble the first game in design concept is not good.
> 
> 
> In terms of starters Gen IV definitely had the best variation. I had the just plain coolest and Gen II's and V's were the worst starters.



I really don't like the second generation Pokemon compared to others, they are so forgettable it is ridiculous.


----------



## AngryBadger (Dec 2, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> The problem with the argument that "Gen I had these designs" is that well..it is the original game. And for the newest games to resemble the first game in design concept is not good.
> 
> 
> In terms of starters Gen IV definitely had the best variation. I had the just plain coolest and Gen II's and V's were the worst starters.



Except it was intentional by Gamefreak for Gen V and Gen I to have similarities.

IIRC, in an interview with one of the employees on the topic of why some Gen V Pokemon are similar to old ones, he said that as it is with Gen V being a sort of "reboot" to the series(supported by the fact that every Pokemon in Gen V has no relation to the gens 1-4 Pokemon, and if it matters, Unova is the farthest region from the others), they wanted to convey the similar feel that Gen 1 had on kids when it first came out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I really don't like the second generation Pokemon compared to others, they are so forgettable it is ridiculous.



Compared to generation I, to me at least, most pokemon from different games are forgettable.



AngryBadger said:


> Except it was intentional by Gamefreak for Gen V and Gen I to have similarities.
> 
> IIRC, in an interview with one of the employees on the topic of why some Gen V Pokemon are similar to old ones, he said that as it is with Gen V being a sort of "reboot" to the series(supported by the fact that every Pokemon in Gen V has no relation to the gens 1-4 Pokemon, and if it matters, Unova is the farthest region from the others), they wanted to convey the similar feel that Gen 1 had on kids when it first came out.



 This does not make anything I said not true.


 Edit: and if people think I am just a hater of Black and White remember my top 20 favorite pokemon list.


----------



## GMF (Dec 4, 2012)

This was a tough one for me (deciding between the 2nd and 3rd Gen) but I have to say I enjoyed the third gen the most, playing through those games was the most fun to me.

Playing through Ruby, dealing with Team Magma, Groudon, and the league. I remember how I was exploring after all the main events were done, stumbling upon Sky Pillar and fighting Rayquaza. Though my favorite part of that game was trying to understand and unlock the doors to Regirock, *Regice * (being my favorite out of the three), and Registeel (plus that battle music).

Then with Emerald, is everything above with benefits (Rayquaza being apart of the story, Team Magma and Team Aqua, Groudon and Kyogre, and The Battle Frontier).


----------



## creative (Dec 4, 2012)

like many people, I enjoyed gen 1 since back in the day I used to enjoy the anime as well. I still remember the school kids gaping about with the mewtwo glitch rumors. I'm currently enjoying the nuzlocke challenge in leaf green as well.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 4, 2012)

Gen2, Gen1, Gen5, Gen3, Gen4.


----------



## Weather (Dec 4, 2012)

creative said:


> like many people, I enjoyed gen 1 since back in the day I used to enjoy the anime as well. I still remember the school kids gaping about with the mewtwo glitch rumors. *I'm currently enjoying the nuzlocke challenge in leaf green as well*.



Actually, Fire Red and Leaf Green belong to Gen III.

Generations also includes Mechanics, not just Pokemon. (Just as Heart Gold and Soul Silver are part of Gen IV)


----------



## creative (Dec 4, 2012)

Weather said:


> Actually, Fire Red and Leaf Green belong to Gen III.
> 
> Generations also includes Mechanics, not just Pokemon. (Just as Heart Gold and Soul Silver are part of Gen IV)



Did not know that ...in that case let's just say I like gens 1-3 then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2012)

hhhhmmmm never really thought of it that way...


----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2012)

creative said:


> Did not know that ...in that case let's just say I like gens 1-3 then.



You are what is greatly wrong with many "fans".


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2012)

I used to think Gen 2 was the best generation a few years ago, but after replaying through all the games, I find Gen 3 to be the best the overall best. Gen 5 being a close second.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 11, 2013)

I reely love generation two, but the beautiful New Yorkesqe scenery of generation five, plus my general love for it, makes it the winner in my eyes.


----------

